# Would you - or do you - ever take "study drugs"?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I stumbled across some articles online about a drug called Modafinil (here/here/here), which is supposed to be a dramatic aid to concentration, focus and memory... it's a prescription drug, but it's really easy to see why a student might want to get hold of it. I don't see an artificial boost of your abilities as being particularly unethical.

I've heard of people using ADHD medication for similar purposes. What are your thoughts on this kind of thing?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I need it. I'd probably take it. I wouldn't go searching for it, but if someone offered it, I'd take it. Adderall (the ADD drug) helps you lose weight, too. Might give you a seizure or tremor but that's from taking it regularly, which I'd probably end up doing too, haha.

But yes I would take one.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't like stuffing myself with pills, so no.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I think it's idiotic.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Never took anything like that. I was taking sedatives at times but those are not helping. On the contrary. :blank


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

No, I probably wouldn't. I'd rather study the natural way, even if it drives me crazy. I'm not even always comfortable taking medication that was prescribed to me.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes.

I'm only on noopept right now. It doesn't really make me smarter, but it gives me a mild edge up on my mood and has had a noticeable impact on my memory.

The actual name for these drugs are cognitive enhancers, and I limit myself to a sub group called nootropics, which must at least have negligible side effects and must be safe. I'd never dabble in something nearly as dangerous as amphetamines or anything of the sort. The only thing I touch with stimulants (which are cognitive enhancers) is caffeine, and only through coffee.

My mental abilities are already considered to be very good, so I do not need these in any way. If anyone does ask they're for my anxiety, which is actually quite true. But this is really just half of it, I know about a great swathe of nootropics which can improve my mood or make me think faster.

Cheating is just one way of looking at it. I don't think it's cheating, I think it's smart and resourceful. We weren't born on an equal playing field, so don't talk down to me; I don't have to accept that the way I am is the way I have to be. I reject this fate and refuse to admit that I am not the master of my own potential.

My ambition requires it of me. And I will not give up on those dreams. They're so high, they're so far away, and yet so many would benefit from their achievement. And some people want to tell me that it's something I shouldn't do? Oh please, these people could not possibly envision the depth of my imagination and the world I see I can create. You better bet I'm not passing up any power that comes my way because it's going to become a reality and I'll need all the power I can get.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coffee.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

For some reason, society finds near dangerous amounts of caffeine consumption acceptable. Now, a drug that is relatively safe with the opposite effect, f*** no.

I would take Adderall (or what ever) in a heartbeat.


----------



## SelectivlySocial (Feb 20, 2014)

Noopept isnt bad, helped for the first few times now it just seems kind of pointless but I have never really came across anything else, just make sure you research everything you plan to take


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Maybe. I'd have to thoroughly research the drug before I try it, of course. I have trouble concentrating (ADD), and practically cannot keep still. I'm constantly fidgeting. Even right now my leg is shaking rapidly as I type, and I am on SAS as a distraction from studying for my midterm that is in 1 hour. Oh, I'm a great student. Luckily I got through high school without doing any revising. Once I grasp the material, usually on the first try of independent exposure (so, not the material as it is taught in a classroom setting by the instructor, but in my own time, perhaps reading the textbook), I remember it fairly well for the next few days/weeks. University is a different story, though. I can't be trusted to even crack open a textbook once on my own. 

On the other hand, I am somewhat opposed to using a drug out of pride (I feel I am cheating myself; I cannot be proud in my work unless it is a product of my natural effort and skill) and fear of dependency.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Cheating is just one way of looking at it. I don't think it's cheating, I think it's smart and resourceful. We weren't born on an equal playing field, so don't talk down to me; I don't have to accept that the way I am is the way I have to be. I reject this fate and refuse to admit that I am not the master of my own potential.
> 
> My ambition requires it of me. And I will not give up on those dreams. They're so high, they're so far away, and yet so many would benefit from their achievement. And some people want to tell me that it's something I shouldn't do? Oh please, these people could not possibly envision the depth of my imagination and the world I see I can create. You better bet I'm not passing up any power that comes my way because it's going to become a reality and I'll need all the power I can get.


I like this perspective.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I think honestly, that it doesn't matter. Taking Ritalin for a test is fine...I believe that tests are quite bull**** anyways and getting A's really don't mean **** to the real world.
You can call me naive.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I like this perspective.


I do too, to be honest I'd never thought of it that way.

I still wouldn't do it, but that's just because I'm terrified of drugs and have to sit there for a few minutes building up the courage to take Advil when I have a headache (I actually do have to do that, it's kind of sad)


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

taking medicine or drugs to enhance your mind , i think this is not good thing you are doing.

Leave the drugs


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I wouldn't unless some special circumstances came up, because my body doesn't seem to react well to stimulants or depressants from my limited use (and I couldn't swallow a pill to save my life). Also all the research that I'd want to do about it sounds like too much hard work.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I have taken adderall before in college since my roommate offered it to me. It was good for concentrating but nothing fantastic. It did make me feel good though recreational wise. The biggest downfall for me was the dreadful insomnia it gave me at night when coming down from it. That's always the unpleasant experience I get from amphetamines, which is why I typically like to stay away from them if I can.


----------

